# Crispy shredded potato. Help?



## kelly-anne (Aug 23, 2008)

I've been going to a local chinese restaurant in Edinburgh for a whle now who serve the best crispy shredded potato in their own unique style  consisting of a few simple ingredients. I've tried to make it a few times at home now but always fail on drying out the potato before deep frying. The end result being clumps of crunchy potato rather than crisp golden individual  strands.Can anyone offer any advice in the prep of the potato (which I usually grate) and also a method of withdrawing the mositure from the potato (I usually sprinkle with salt and law on kitchen towel)? before deep frying in corn oil.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 23, 2008)

No, I probably can't help you, but I've seen shows where they wring out shredded potatoes in a kitchen towel to remove moisture.  Maybe separate it with a fork before frying???


----------



## kelly-anne (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like a plan. I shall try tomorrow and let you know how it went.
So easy. When frying complete season with spring onion, fresh corriander, salt and seseme seeds. Delicious.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 24, 2008)

It's easiest to do this with a potato ricer, using it much like you would a garlic press, except you don't force the potatoes through the ricer. You just press out the moisture. If you don't have a ricer, use paper towels to squeeze out as much moisture as you can from the grated potatoes.


----------



## Claire (Sep 2, 2008)

I suspect, too, that the restaurant uses a lot more fat than most of us have at home for the purpose, so that when the potatoes are dropped into the grease, they have room to move around.


----------

